# 1972 Opaque Green Super Sport



## Schwinn499 (Dec 21, 2016)

Took a rainy drive to pick this up today. It should clean up pretty nice.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 22, 2016)

That sure looks minty! Hope that one didn't break the bank.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 22, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> That sure looks minty! Hope that one didn't break the bank.



Its not perfect but pretty nice overall, price was right. It makes a nice addition to the set.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Dec 23, 2016)

Nice!!! That's one of the colors I don't have in the fleet..


----------



## froze (Dec 27, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Its not perfect but pretty nice overall, price was right. It makes a nice addition to the set.




That's weird, what's the chances of finding the twin to your bike?  they do look nice though.

I can't tell real well from the photos but it looks like your old one have forged rear dropouts and the new one has stamped dropouts?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 27, 2016)

froze said:


> That's weird, what's the chances of finding the twin to your bike?  they do look nice though.
> 
> I can't tell real well from the photos but it looks like your old one have forged rear dropouts and the new one has stamped dropouts?







More like brothers than twins, the finished bike is a Sports Tourer, the new to me bike is a Super Sport. Two different models of the same "tier" of bicycles.


----------

